
Direct Neural Interface Possible According to New Research - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2016/11/28/direct-neural-interface-possible-new/
======
enkiv2
Direct neural interfaces have been on the market since the late 80s. Can't
journalists fucking google before submitting stories like these?

